# 2 Adorable Rats need a good home - Ottawa



## ahrats (Jan 12, 2009)

I have two fancy rats (Mattie & Caramel) who need a good home. They are both very adorable rats.. unfortunately we have someone with an allergy to them in the house and they have to go.. fast! :'(
They are both approx. 4 months old, very good tempered, lots of fun and both female.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Ooh... female or male? I live in Ottawa and I have two female rats... don't get your hopes up because my mother is adamant that I shall not get more rats than two but if these two are in need she might cave.

Really, though, don't expect anything to come of it. 

edit: I was stalking rats on kijiji.ca and found this ad. It asks for one female rat, but perhaps you could ask if she would want to take two, just in case something happens to one of them? Especially since Mabel, the rat in the ad, would be quite a bit older than your little ones. 

Hmm... Mabel's cage doesn't seem very good, so are you also volunteering your cage? Perhaps she could modify hers and add your wire cage part on top of hers, or something like that...

Anyway, that's the end of my rambling edit, so here's the link:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Another-female-RAT-please-W0QQAdIdZ98672844


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mattie and Caramel are both girls.


----------

